# Biete ein SINAUT ST7 an



## katipefendi (30 März 2011)

bei Interesse 
mail an genc22@yahoo.de


----------



## IBFS (30 März 2011)

katipefendi schrieb:


> bei Interesse
> mail an genc22@yahoo.de



Software, Hardware - welche Version?
Mit Rechnung / Ohne Rechnung?
Legal beschafft oder geklaut ? 

Frank


----------



## katipefendi (30 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Software, Hardware - welche Version?
> Mit Rechnung / Ohne Rechnung?
> Legal beschafft oder geklaut ?
> 
> Frank


 
Nur Hardware mit Telefonleitung MD4
ohne Rechnung aber legal....


----------



## IBFS (30 März 2011)

katipefendi schrieb:


> Nur Hardware mit Telefonleitung MD4
> ohne Rechnung aber legal....



Da hättest du doch gleich noch die Bestellnummern mit hinschreiben können....:-D

Frank


----------

